# Johnson Beach 5/18 Tiger Time



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Went out to Johnsons Beach last night to do some surf fishing because of no yak and an over abundance of bait. Spotted another sharker with a kayak and he was happy to help a brother out.

Put a chunk of stingray out about 500 yds just before dark. Davon had a small skate on about 300 yds out.

He got a fat 6 1/2 ft bull right after dark. He'd had his fun and left about 8:30.

Meanwhile caught a blue and a couple sharpnose and lost a couple hammer hits on the surf rods. Got a couple short runs and then around 10 o'clock away she went.

30 minutes later had a tiger on the beach just over 8' nose to tip. The gear performed flawlessly and I now know how to set a circle hook.

I have a picture of Davon with his bull on my cell phone but am having technical difficulty getting it to download - will post it as soon as I can figure that out.

Man that felt good.

NEXT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

pics


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's awesome! How was the water conditions?


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's awesome! How was the water conditions?


The water was pretty clear and the surf was almost flat. In a word - perfect.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice Tigger! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats on your tiger


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet catch!!!!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report and pics, grats on the nice tiger


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice man!!!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's that fat bull Davon caught


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good stuff. Digging the tiger!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Good stuff. Digging the tiger!


Broke in the 12 right:yes:.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding!!! Congrats guys..


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Broke in the 12 right:yes:.


Sure did. I broke in one of the 130s with a lousy 7ft spinner lol. Not lousy size, just disn't pull any drag. Drug him to shore with out a fight.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*tiger meat?*

Is it legal to harvest a tiger? How are they to clean and eat?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

navkingfisher said:


> Is it legal to harvest a tiger? How are they to clean and eat?



No. Can't harvest a tiger


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great sharks guys! UGLY


----------

